# Crap work



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

That explains a lot...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

Real specialty work


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

That where you plug in the grow lights?


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Mech Diver said:


> Real specialty work


Look at the paneling... it was a different time to solve problems like this (especially at Christmas time with the lights :whistling )... :w00t:

https://youtu.be/Yzht2_41caU?t=2m27s

Notice no more "burn marks" from overload... :jester:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

well at least all the face plates are the same color....


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I like how some grounds are up and some are down.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Leo G said:


> I like how some grounds are up and some are down.


Easier to plug the ground in on the bottom... :laughing:

Must be one wacky stud (if any) they're attached to... :whistling

They actually had a straight line ON THE WALL and STILL couldn't keep it straight...


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Leo G said:


> I like how some grounds are up and some are down.


I was thinking the same thing.:laughing:


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Leo G said:


> I like how some grounds are up and some are down.


I guess it would not be worthwhile to see if the screws are all in the dame direction


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Leo G said:


> I like how some grounds are up and some are down.


That's so you know which ones are controlled by a switch

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Is that some sort of breaker panel on the wall?

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Ground up or ground down.... make up your mind!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

SectorSecurity said:


> Is that some sort of breaker panel on the wall?
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


Yes it is.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Ground up or ground down.... make up your mind!


Hey 480, nice to see your posts here.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

What's up with the syringe in the pic? Somebody have other problems, too?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

MarkJames said:


> What's up with the syringe in the pic? Somebody have other problems, too?


I took it that the syringe was the explanation for the poor wiring.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Duh, of course. I'm slower on the uptake today (holiday party last night. :drink


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

MarkJames said:


> Duh, of course. I'm slower on the uptake today (holiday party last night. :drink


No harm no foul.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

OK, I give up.

Where's the syringe?


----------



## Eyeway! (Oct 24, 2016)

480sparky said:


> OK, I give up.
> 
> Where's the syringe?


The first picture. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Eyeway! said:


> The first picture.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I see only one..........

Sent from My-Outhouse using ToiletPaper


----------



## Eyeway! (Oct 24, 2016)

480sparky said:


> I see only one..........
> 
> Sent from My-Outhouse using ToiletPaper


This was the first picture from Mech.








Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

Like those fancy staples?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

Really?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

Not exactly


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

Talk about hard 90s


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Mech Diver said:


> Like those fancy staples?


How else are you supposed to keep someone from driving a nail into them

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## atypicaltexan (Aug 29, 2016)

This stuff belongs in the Wall of Shame. Is it all from the same job? Or have you been collecting these incidents for a while?


----------



## Eyeway! (Oct 24, 2016)

atypicaltexan said:


> This stuff belongs in the Wall of Shame. Is it all from the same job? Or have you been collecting these incidents for a while?


I'm guessing it's from the internet which makes it not as genuine in my book. I do appreciate the pics though. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

atypicaltexan said:


> This stuff belongs in the Wall of Shame. Is it all from the same job? Or have you been collecting these incidents for a while?


Been collecting them for a while from many sources.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

'LB' Problems


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

Eyeway! said:


> I'm guessing it's from the internet which makes it *not as genuine* in my book. I do appreciate the pics though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I guess it depends on what you mean by 'genuine', it wouldn't be worth the time and effort to set up most of the pics I keep.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

Just plain ugly:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

Breaker keeps tripping:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

This one is my favorite.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Leo G said:


> This one is my favorite.


When you REALLY, REALLY, REALLY don't want to go to the supply shop... :laughing:


----------



## Eyeway! (Oct 24, 2016)

[/QUOTE]

I know this picture, I took it! Posted it on electrician talk.








Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm ordering you to cease and desist taking all these after photos from my website.









:jester:


----------

